# Keller Die Filer Model 1A



## lazylathe (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I was at a woodshow on Sunday and picked this up from one of the vendors.
He also has an Atlas shaper he is thinking of selling!
I am first in line for that one too! ;D

Anyway, does anyone have any info on the Keller die filers?
I have been looking for a manual or anything and have had no luck.
Keller does not seem to be in business anymore either.
All the posts i have found mentions that they are but the links are dead.

I will post some pictures tonight.
I have seen many different designs online so far, but nothing that matches mine.

I have seen Bogs' post on where to get files from!
That was a great help!!

Andrew


----------



## shred (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a die-filer (two now actually ). There's not that much to them, which is good given the lack of information around.  A good manual for an All American Die Filer is posted on the net that will get you most of what you need to know (some machines tilt the table, some the file, but I think that's the major difference). Take care to match the shank your machine wants with what's available at Victor-- some of the sizes they have left are huge and/or odd.


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Shred!! ;D

I found this one:
http://wentztech.com/WebDisk/Metalworking/Die Filer/All American Filing Machine.pdf

Looks to be almost the same as the Keller.
Will be really helpful!

The Keller has a tilt table.
Only gave the unit a 5 minute look over late last night but it all seems to be in great condition!

Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 19, 2012)

Here are some pics as it sits on the bench!






















I have it soaking in some penetrating oil.
A few of the bolt heads are rounded off.. Looks like some smart person used a pair of pliers to try
and tighten and loosen the bolts...

Andrew


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 19, 2012)

That's a nice sturdy-looking filing machine Andrew Thm: - great find - I'm greener than it is!

Now, promise you'll learn to properly use files manually as well 

Goed gaan, Arnold


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 19, 2012)

Andrew,

There are usually two overarms, one with a back support roller (for use with larger files), which is the one you have, and another, a tensioner arm, for use with finer files and saw blades.
I find the second one is the most useful, as you can use the fine files and saws for doing very fine shaping work.

John


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Arnold and John!!

Arnold, i will try and make friends with the hand files... ;D

John, unfortunately that is how it came...
I am unable to find a manual for this particular model and not sure if they came in different versions.
The ones i have seen online vary so greatly it is hard to say what it should have.

EDIT!
Found this link, look about half way down the page:
http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=33420&page=3

Looks like it has two arms that interchange.
Might be impossible to find the other arm though...

This is the latest one they are selling.
It has a single arm.
http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/products/products.cfm?categoryID=9116

Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 26, 2012)

Well the die filer is back together again!

Decided to keep the original paint as it was not too bad!
I would also have lost the decals and the school's name on the side.
Made some gaskets out of high temp sealant to keep the oil where it belongs.
Tried to fill without the gaskets and it leaked all over the place!

Here it is in all it's glory!
Just waiting on the files now!!















Andrew

PS- Keller are out of business...
No spares available, so almost no chance of finding any other attachments for it.


----------



## shred (Mar 27, 2012)

You'll just have to make the tension overarm then... 

I looked at one a few years ago and it wasn't terribly complicated-- a spring-loaded sliding block with a couple bronze gib strips to take up wear. Maybe Bogs can post some piccies of the one he has as well.


----------



## maverick (Mar 27, 2012)

One nice mod for your die filler is a foot controlled on-off switch. This allows the use of both hands to start 
 and guide the work piece.


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 27, 2012)

maverick  said:
			
		

> One nice mod for your die filler is a foot controlled on-off switch. This allows the use of both hands to start
> and guide the work piece.



Speak of the devil!!!! ;D
We were throwing out some foot control switches this morning and i grabbed a new one still in the box!!
Was not sure what i was going to do with it but now i know!!!
Thanks for the tip!!

Andrew


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 27, 2012)

Shred,

Next time I go into the shop, I will take a few piccies of mine.


John


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks John,

Much appreciated!!
Die files have been shipped today!

Andrew


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 27, 2012)

Pictures as promised.

This is how it sits on the machine, directly above the hole, with the two clamps aligned with each other.







The spring pressure is fairly strong, I am having trouble pushing it down.







Bottom view of the dovetailed slide and the strip steel gib. The clamp is part of the dovetail plus a little plate that clamps the saw blades against it.







Side view showing gib adjusting screws, clamp, dovetailed block and the first view of the spring.







Top end view.







Back







Close up of spring







Other side view






BTW, the clamp plate is in fact upside down in all the shots, the long screw should be at the top.

I hope this gives you enough info


John


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you for the excellent pictures John!

I will have to break out my CAD software and start learning again...
It will be good to have some dimensioned drawings and animations to see it working.

This has been bookmarked for later!! ;D
Hope someone else will also benefit from these great pictures!

Andrew


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 27, 2012)

Andrew, 

Sorry, I should really have put a 6" rule against the parts, just to give some sort of scale.

If you want exact dimensions, just ask.


John


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 4, 2012)

As requested here are some pics of the files!





And a profile shot





Andrew


----------



## idahoan (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Andrew

Did you ever find any information on your die filer? I picked up one last night from a local machinery dealer that is in pretty nice shape; it came with both over arms but only one file.

Dave


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 27, 2012)

lazylathe said:


> Thanks Shred!! ;D
> 
> I found this one:
> http://wentztech.com/WebDisk/Metalworking/Die Filer/All American Filing Machine.pdf
> ...



Nice find Andrew, Nice find. I also have a Keller, have had it for 15 years or more. Great machine. Purchased it from a machine shop next to my business. Had been stored in a 30' trailer for many years. I got it for $150 and a dozen donuts. You may not  use the filer often but when needed nothing takes it's place.
Sorry about the photos. If you tilt your head to the left they should appear perpendicular. My tripod would not allow the camera to tilt further. I also straightened them in my Picasa but they still downloaded in the tilted position. If this gives you a head ache try a couple of aspirin or favorite beverage.


----------



## idahoan (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is a picture of my die filer as purchased.

Dave


----------

